# Round 2 Deluxe Eagle Transporter



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Culttvman has some news from Wonderfest 2014.

http://culttvman.com/main/news-from-wonderfest-2014/

I just hope the actual model matches the mockup box art for the Eagle with resin add-ons.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

They talked about this on the Eagle Transporter forum. The photo is from the tv show. The kit will be the standard Eagle kit, with resin add-on pieces, no new tooling. Round 2 doesn't think that they would sell enough kits to justify the costs of new tooling.

David.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Krel said:


> They talked about this on the Eagle Transporter forum. The photo is from the tv show. The kit will be the standard Eagle kit, with resin add-on pieces, no new tooling. Round 2 doesn't think that they would sell enough kits to justify the costs of new tooling.
> 
> David.


If all they are considering is the domestic American model kit building public, they're probably right.

However, we do live in a modern, connected world, and R2 kits are sold in Japan, it used to be they were distributed by Platz but it appears they now have their own Japanese distro, and it would be foolish to discount how much the Japanese kit building community loves them some Gerry Anderson. Plus I imagine over in England they could move a few cases. So, yeah. They have a reasoned excuse not to make the move to a new tool Eagle, but I do think it's an ill-considered excuse. 

But hey. What is, is. Props to them for doing SOMETHING.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's pretty much what I thought as well.

Still, I'd be interested in getting it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

As posted it's the existing MPC kit with RESIN extras.

I posted this in another thread:

I don't have any inside info at all.

But, It appears that R2 is using the Enterprise business plan. 
Before we got the 1/350 TOS Enterprise we had the release of the old
AMT kit, then the collector tins, then the Tholien web Glow in the dark.

I'm assuming Jamie is building a case for the new tooling costs of a all new kit. 

If the boosterpack kit is reasonably priced I'll pick up a few.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> As posted it's the existing MPC kit with RESIN extras.
> 
> I posted this in another thread:
> 
> ...


Well, I understand all that, but the pieces don't quite fit the puzzle. 

I understand re-popping. Big Box, tin box, that's a common thing in many 'geek culture' merchandising. Glow 'Prize, again an easy thing, but they did have to invest in a tiny tooling for that Tholian ship. I imagine sales were OK, but I fail to see how re-pops end up funding a big-a$$ model like the 1/350 Enterprise. The interest was THERE from the first day they streeted a 1/350 kit. It's my understanding that the main roadblock was getting retailers to commit open-to-buy Dollars, combined with the ever-changing China situation (where a bid isn't always a bid, more a vague suggestion. ). 

I don't see selling a so-so kit with excellent (costly) resin plant-ons as 'proof' that retailers would open their wallet for a new-tool (and, what, at least 3 times the MSRP?) Eagle, when it's fairly well agreed the market, IF YOU CONSIDER THE U.S. ONLY, it's not really a profitable kit to consider. 

Now me, being a known crazy man, would see STYRENE plant-on parts as a commitment to build a bridge to an all-new tool Eagle. That's not gonna happen, is it? Making plastic Tholian ships and the Botany Bay (with the 1/1000 Enterprise) are completely different undertakings, right?

Well, whatever. I'm waiting for that revised Moonbase Alpha.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Sorry, but to me, what R2 is doing is putting lipstick on a pig. The new parts will look out of place on the old kit, being (I assume) much better detailed and accurate as compared to the Eagle kit. Guess there are some that will buy it, but at the higher price this kit will surely command, I doubt it will sell well. IMO, they should have put their resources into a new tool kit.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I think the sales on the Alpha kit will actually make a better case for a new-tool Eagle. They've actually done some major improvements to Alpha, as opposed to just the decals on the old POS MPC Eagle kit. I know I'm looking forward to it more than I was the 70's Eagle kit...


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

They've added landing pads and a much better moon surface base. Anything else that is improved? I remember back in the 70's taking the moonbase buildings out to my dad's garden, finding a smooth, flat area of dirt and laying out the base on the ground. Probably only lasted an afternoon, but was fun.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

spock62 said:


> Sorry, but to me, what R2 is doing is putting lipstick on a pig.


Yes, of course. But Why would this surprise you? It's what they do.

They did it with the Bridge, the Romulan BOP, Klingon BOP, the Reliant, the AMT Enterprise, DS9, and to some extent the Spock/snakes and the Lief Ericson Tho I wouldn't call the last 2 pigs.

The new eagle kit will generate income for them at a very low risk. It will likely have a high return on investment for R2.
They have already done at least 2 runs of the eagle and if, as I suspect, the resin parts are the Small parts that were available years ago, it's a very cost effective way to generate income/interest and build a business case for the rather large cash outlay of a new kit. 

Also as far as I know the Space 1999 license is for North America only. We all know that grey market kits will find their way to the UK and Japan but It seems to me that R2 would be foolish to build a sales plan around that uncertainty. 

R2 is a business, they need to make a profit. If they don't then they will shut down. It sounds to me like the superhero models have not done well for them. That investment did not work out, it represents money lost. If R2 now is more cautious can you blame them? 

You might not agree with how they decide what kits to produce, but it's R2's risk and R2's decision.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

mach7 said:


> You might not agree with how they decide what kits to produce, but it's R2's risk and R2's decision.


YUP! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Yes, of course. But Why would this surprise you? It's what they do.
> 
> They did it with the Bridge, the Romulan BOP, Klingon BOP, the Reliant, the AMT Enterprise, DS9, and to some extent the Spock/snakes and the Lief Ericson Tho I wouldn't call the last 2 pigs.
> 
> ...



http://www.hlj.com/product/MPC791/Sci

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10260266

Not really gray market, I think. 

We know they're a business. Most of us have a fairly realistic understanding of how business works. Most of us have a really good idea on the ROI potential of various genre subjects, based on YEARS of observation, and some of us have been 'inside' from time to time. 

As much as I love the old school 'Aurora style' figure kits, I would NEVER EVER think of them as high ROI product. 

A new tool Eagle not only has immediate high ROI if considered as a global marketplace, it has 'evergreen' potential which is even better for the corporate bottom line. Sell the Eagle. Sell a 'Pod and Eagle upgrade' set. Sell more Eagles. 

It makes sense to me. Makes more sense than some of the other things they pay a license fee for and crank out a new tool for maybe pushing out a couple thousand units.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh, I agree with you. A new eagle would sell great! 

I'm just trying to point out that R2 has a lot to consider when green lighting a new tool.

I do agree with the path they have taken, generate income and interest by releasing what they have NOW.

I also think that any responsible company can not count on the out of license sales. They will gladly profit by them, but probably can't put them into the business case.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Steve H said:


> A new tool Eagle not only has immediate high ROI if considered as a *global marketplace*, it has 'evergreen' potential which is even better for the corporate bottom line. Sell the Eagle. Sell a 'Pod and Eagle upgrade' set. Sell more Eagles.


I think the two words I bolded are the key words in your statement. We don't really know if the license is for North America only (probable)...nor do we know how R2 has done overseas up to this point.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

New tool eagle, then...

Introduce all the variants that Product Enterprise did. Well, not the variants that were just a different paint job.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Yes, of course. But Why would this surprise you? It's what they do.
> 
> You might not agree with how they decide what kits to produce, but it's R2's risk and R2's decision.


No, it doesn't surprise me. And yes, it is their decision. But, Jamie did say the current reissue of the Eagle is selling well. Having heard that, I was hoping they'd go ahead with a new mold Eagle. Instead we get yet another reissue. I bought the current reissue, the revised decals are a nice touch, but I won't buy the next reissue since I can't justify buying the same kit again, even with the resin add-ons.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Round 2 is following their business model established with the 18" Trek repop. 
Repop a classic kit with no corrections, release special editions with little capital spent - glow in the dark, tholians, Botany Bay, all are just a small parts tree or different plastic, and use the profits to fund bigger projects.
I suspect additional Eagle releases with a moon tank, glider or moon buggy, all of which are already mastered by others.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Round 2 is following their business model established with the 18" Trek repop.
> Repop a classic kit with no corrections, release special editions with little capital spent - glow in the dark, tholians, Botany Bay, all are just a small parts tree or different plastic, and use the profits to fund bigger projects.
> I suspect additional Eagle releases with a moon tank, glider or moon buggy, all of which are already mastered by others.


Dunno of they'll go that far, logical as that might be from an ROI point of view.

But that does bring up other, naturally foolish concerns, like I surely hope that the people creating these resin kits that seem to be the genesis for these parts are getting paid market rates for designing and manufacturing tooling masters, because that's what they're doing. I hope it's not "well, technically what they do is illegal so we're within our rights to use their creations" or more insulting "here's a hundred bucks, thanks for doing thousands of Dollars worth of work".


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone know how well the 1/350th Enterprise sold?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Does anyone know how well the 1/350th Enterprise sold?


I would imagine within expectations. I was under the impression, and I admit this may have been delusional on my part, that the '1701 club' was the 'break even or slightly over' goal, and thus any kit over that number sold represented profit.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I would imagine within expectations. I was under the impression, and I admit this may have been delusional on my part, that the '1701 club' was the 'break even or slightly over' goal, and thus any kit over that number sold represented profit.


For what it's worth that's what I figured also. They have done a second run of the big E, But I also figured a good part of the first run was parted out to
replace warped parts so who knows.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> For what it's worth that's what I figured also. They have done a second run of the big E, But I also figured a good part of the first run was parted out to
> replace warped parts so who knows.


That's true. If dozens (or more) of kits have to be sacrificed to replace warped parts, that's an impact on the bottom line.

(yet another reason to pull the manufacturing back to the USA: The ability to re-pop parts trees on demand if there are significant problems. Of course this would assume modular beryllium (I think that's the metal) inserts in the tool steel 'carrier'. Blah blah never happen, I know I know)


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

jheilman said:


> They've added landing pads and a much better moon surface base. Anything else that is improved? I remember back in the 70's taking the moonbase buildings out to my dad's garden, finding a smooth, flat area of dirt and laying out the base on the ground. Probably only lasted an afternoon, but was fun.


The Travel Tubes are now separate styrene pieces, and there are new in-scale Eagles for the launch pads. There are also some new decals for Main Mission and it appears that the MM section will NOT have a space on the new vacuform base. It apparently will be a stand-alone piece.

Hopefully someone will do an aftermarket kit to provide the entire area for Koenig's office...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> I would imagine within expectations. I was under the impression, and I admit this may have been delusional on my part, that the '1701 club' was the 'break even or slightly over' goal, and thus any kit over that number sold represented profit.





So I take it that it sold fairly well then?


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

They didn't do it for the Ertl/AMT Enterprise.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> So I take it that it sold fairly well then?


I really don't know, I'm just guessing it must have at least broke even, because of the 1701 club. 

Say now. maybe THAT'S the approach to take. 

The 1999 Club. 1999 people commit to buying a new-tool Eagle. 

But the terms would have to be all worked out upfront. I'm interested in a new-tool all styrene plastic Eagle in 1/72 scale for under $50 USD. That would make me join the club. I wouldn't even need a t-shirt (but a special embroidered patch might work  ) 

I would have to pass on a 1/48 or 1/32 scale Eagle. 

This assumes that 1999 customers could be the break even point on the kit. Given the world now, that may be an assumption at great risk.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

"I wouldn't even need a t-shirt ..."

How about long sleeve beige T shirts, with one sleeve a different colour? Navy, white, red, yellow?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

phicks said:


> "I wouldn't even need a t-shirt ..."
> 
> How about long sleeve beige T shirts, with one sleeve a different colour? Navy, white, red, yellow?



/\ /\ WINNER!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I really don't know, I'm just guessing it must have at least broke even, because of the 1701 club.
> 
> Say now. maybe THAT'S the approach to take.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me. I'd prefer a new-tool in 1/72 scale too, anything else is too big/too much $$$ for me.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

phicks said:


> "I wouldn't even need a t-shirt ..."
> 
> How about long sleeve beige T shirts, with one sleeve a different colour? Navy, white, red, yellow?


Well, yeah, that's the most obvious (if difficult) way to go, but then I'd need at least an XXL, if it's a 'fitted' cut then XXXL, for comfort...

But see, my crazy thinking, I'm trying to keep costs down, and a patch, that's one size fits all, right? Put it on a cap, put it on a vest, put it on a jacket... everybody happy!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I think we can all agree that if we get a new-tool eagle kit, we won't need a shirt, patch, trading cards, anything. I think I'd prefer a scale in between the current kit and the Product Enterprise 23" replica. But, I'd settle for an accurate kit the same size as we have today. And I'd want all the variants, of course.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jheilman said:


> I think we can all agree that if we get a new-tool eagle kit, we won't need a shirt, patch, trading cards, anything. I think I'd prefer a scale in between the current kit and the Product Enterprise 23" replica. But, I'd settle for an accurate kit the same size as we have today. And I'd want all the variants, of course.


Of course we don't NEED anything extra, but those 'incentive' or 'bonus' things do excite some people, and it's kind of fun.

Now, what is it you would like to see in this concept of new-tool kit? Re-pops of the (new) basic Eagle with the different pods, or the basic generic Eagle with a separate kit of ALL the doo-dads and stuff?

Re-popping Eagles with different pods does increase the ROI on the tooling, but runs the risk of 'buyer fatigue'. Obviously some of the 'dedicated chore' Eagles would sell better than others, thus risking retailer backlash and slashed orders. 

Selling a basic Eagle and having a separate kit for all the different kinds and upgrades would drive sales of the basic Eagle kit, but would someone who just wanted to build a Science/Booster Eagle (what I tend to think of as the Year 2 Eagle) be upset and angry over having to shell out another $$ to make that? 

Me, I lean to the Eagle/upgrade kit model as giving the greatest flexibility and options for the builders. But then again I'm clearly insane to even be thinking of all this.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I'd like to see the basic eagle kit. Then, separate upgrade kits which include the spine boosters, lab pods and nuclear waste winch with fuel pods. Also, a laser cannon add-on would be nice.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> Of course we don't NEED anything extra, but those 'incentive' or 'bonus' things do excite some people, and it's kind of fun.
> 
> Now, what is it you would like to see in this concept of new-tool kit? Re-pops of the (new) basic Eagle with the different pods, or the basic generic Eagle with a separate kit of ALL the doo-dads and stuff?
> 
> ...





I don't think there'd be buyer fatique on the different pods. I bet most eagle fans would want nearly all or even all of the pods as they're all quite different and look really good..........especially if it's true about the old kit selling well and people being prepared to buy them. Might be wrong but I think it would make good business sense to do all the pods.

I'm trying to think how many there are.



TRANSPORTER POD

FREIGHTER POD

NUCLEAR WASTE POD (for some reason PE never did this version even though it was well known because of the Dinky version)

LAB POD

VIP POD

Anyone think of any others?


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Engineer the kit to allow the aftermarket to cater for different pods? That would avoid buyer fatigue and give eagle fans what they want yes?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

SUNGOD said:


> TRANSPORTER POD
> 
> VIP POD


I think the difference here is just the pod color, yes?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

JediPuju said:


> Engineer the kit to allow the aftermarket to cater for different pods? That would avoid buyer fatigue and give eagle fans what they want yes?


Why would R2 not want to make the add-ons themselves? And buying styrene add-ons from R2 vs. resin add-ons from the aftermarket doesn't do much to avoid buyer fatigue. And I don't see buyer fatigue being a problem anyway. You want one eagle version, you buy it and then buy the specific add-on parts kit. Or, R2 issues complete separate eagle kits, one for each type. Again, buy what you want.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> I don't think there'd be buyer fatique on the different pods. I bet most eagle fans would want nearly all or even all of the pods as they're all quite different and look really good..........especially if it's true about the old kit selling well and people being prepared to buy them. Might be wrong but I think it would make good business sense to do all the pods.
> 
> I'm trying to think how many there are.
> 
> ...


Rescue Pod.

Now, see, the buyer fatigue I spoke of was for complete repressings of the basic Eagle with the new pod, and I think it happened with the PE Eagles.

I mean, VIP and Rescue Pod, that's just different deco on the basic pod. You can have that without buying an entire kit, right? Throwing those on the shelf would likely make people go "I'm paying $$ for a kit that is basically a different box, decals and paint instructions?!" 

It might work for a finished display item, but then again imagine if PE had offered an Eagle 'Maintenance Bay' gift set with a basic Eagle and all the Pod variations in a gift box. Would have sold like hotcakes. 

Now, Nuclear Waste Pod, that's an entirely different beast, being a platform with a bunch of N-Waste cans on it. Then we have whatever you want to call the Pod that was used to try and disperse the waste cans- Crane Pod? 

From a production standpoint, does it seem reasonable that there might be a 'slung platform' base unit that both of these could be built on?

Then there was that crazy Pod with the giant 'grab' they used to plant nuclear bombs...


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

jheilman said:


> I think the difference here is just the pod color, yes?


Add the rescue pod to the list and the answer is yes, same pod different paint job.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

There's was also 2 versions of the Freighter pod as well, one had the magnet at the end of the cable and the second one had a claw. Then there's the rotating arm that was mounted on top of the landing leg pod, the top engine booster, the 4 side boosters and finally the red glider from season 2. It all adds up. The rotating arm had a large claw on the end and in one episode it was holding a box with a smaller claw which was holding a red refueling canister. They refer to this as a refueling eagle.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

My preference would be start with the "basic" new-tool eagle. It includes painting instructions and/or decals to make the standard transporter pod, VIP pod and rescue pod. Engineer the kit in such a way that the pod is removable/swappable. Do it better then the MPC attaching hook. Then, you offer upgrade kits for the freighter pod, winch pod, lab pod and booster pack. That gives people choices. If you only want a single eagle and the ability to swap out the pods, you're good. If you want multiple variations of the eagle to display, you just buy another basic kit and the upgrade parts. 

I guess either way, you won't please everyone. I can see those wanting multiple eagles complaining about having to buy the basic eagle *plus* additional parts at additional expense. The other side wouldn't like buying complete, separate eagle variations if they only wanted the different pods.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Let's not forget one idea that was never really worked out, for the pods. It would *appear* as if the pods were asymmetrical in regards to the doors. Using the direction of the Eagle as a reference, it seems there may have been a deliberate intent that the starboard side hatch was the normal 'board/depart' point, including an extending stairway for landings. The port hatch MAY have meant to be the 'docking' side, including an extending walkway with hatch. It's even possible this extending tube could serve as an airlock, as the collapsed tube would take up a goodly amount of the inside port half of the pod, and really, we rarely see ANYTHING of the port inside of the pod (As that was the open part where all the camera gear and crew were, most of the time).

As far as I can recall we only see that docking tube once, maybe twice. It has the same problem as the hatch parts of the science pod-where exactly does the door GO when it opens?

Clearly there are parts of an Eagle that need a bit of retro-reworking to be a tad more practical. That refueling arm, yeesh.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JediPuju said:


> Engineer the kit to allow the aftermarket to cater for different pods? That would avoid buyer fatigue and give eagle fans what they want yes?








No thanks. Why would you want the aftermarket to cater for different pods?

Wouldn't it be better to have R2 do the various pods in styrene.....just like manufacturers like Tamiya and Hasegawa do different versions of aircraft and tanks etc by releasing the basic kits with new parts for each version.

It's a new *styrene* eagle people want..............not another resin garage kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> Rescue Pod.
> 
> Now, see, the buyer fatigue I spoke of was for complete repressings of the basic Eagle with the new pod, and I think it happened with the PE Eagles.
> 
> ...







I think the best thing R2 could do is to maybe release the transporter pod version with decals for the rescue and VIP pods and then different boxings for the other pods.

Looking at the freighter and nuclear waste pods.......the actual base of them both look very similar so that could cut down on tooling costs.


http://tobor2.com/cgi/eagle6.jpg


http://tobor2.com/cgi/eagle4.jpg


same with the lab eagle having similarities to the transporter pod


http://www.collectiondx.com/gallery/v/Toys/Product+Enterprises/Space+1999-Gift+set/DSC01198.jpg.html


cleverly designed tooling could cut the cost down of doing the different pods as there's repeating structures and of course adding a few new parts to represent the different versions.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> No thanks. Why would you want the aftermarket to cater for different pods?
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to have R2 do the various pods in styrene.....just like manufacturers like Tamiya and Hasegawa do different versions of aircraft and tanks etc by releasing the basic kits with new parts for each version.
> 
> It's a new *styrene* eagle people want..............not another resin garage kit.





jheilman said:


> Why would R2 not want to make the add-ons themselves? And buying styrene add-ons from R2 vs. resin add-ons from the aftermarket doesn't do much to avoid buyer fatigue. And I don't see buyer fatigue being a problem anyway. You want one eagle version, you buy it and then buy the specific add-on parts kit. Or, R2 issues complete separate eagle kits, one for each type. Again, buy what you want.


I was thinking along the lines that tooling is expensive and coupled that with the packaging and dev costs for this it might not be that feasible for R2. 
Generally with aircraft kits the changes between versions are minimal and the sprues can be laid out in such a manner to support version differences - sure If R2 can do this with an Eagle then great ! 
Anyway arent Tamiya / Hasegawa are much larger companies - with a much wider audience especially with the military kits they manufacture? Im not sure the same logic can be applied to a niche Sci-Fi subject. Still though like you Id love to see it happen if possible.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JediPuju said:


> I was thinking along the lines that tooling is expensive and coupled that with the packaging and dev costs for this it might not be that feasible for R2.
> Generally with aircraft kits the changes between versions are minimal and the sprues can be laid out in such a manner to support version differences - sure If R2 can do this with an Eagle then great !
> Anyway arent Tamiya / Hasegawa are much larger companies - with a much wider audience especially with the military kits they manufacture? Im not sure the same logic can be applied to a niche Sci-Fi subject. Still though like you Id love to see it happen if possible.









Of course tooling is expensive but I bet just about everyone who wants a new tool eagle wants it all styrene and not some styrene with resin parts copout. We may as well go and buy some garage eagles otherwise.

As for Tamiya and Hasegawa being much larger companies...............I'd say probably not as R2 must be fairly big and as for being a niche sci fi subject well maybe but have a look at Revells poll on their site. The eagles one of the top most wanted subjects on there with thousands of votes.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

No doubt. For sure we love to see our favourite items in styrene. The main new tool kit would of course be all Injection plastic but I just cant see R2 immediately releasing all the different variations upon release. Maybe if the kits a runaway success (which of course it would be  ) ....


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

No, they'd release them over time and if they sell well.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

jheilman said:


> No, they'd release them over time and if they sell well.







That's what would probably happen. Again if they tool it up carefully they could maybe use some of the same parts over and over for the various different pods.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> That's what would probably happen. Again if they tool it up carefully they could maybe use some of the same parts over and over for the various different pods.


That is what the show did also- most pods were the same with different graphics, the Lab Pod was the standard one with the two outriggers, the cargo one had two variants...
I would love to see R2 issue Pod kits separately- instead of having to but the whole kit over again just get the Cargo-Winch Pod. I doubt they will do that however- not as much profit as selling the entire kit with a new parts tree added...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

They are able to do some amazing things with styrene kits these days. Just look at the Tamiya 1/32 aircraft kits or the gorgeous 1/32 WNW WWI airplanes. I have no doubt the complex structure of the Eagle could be done up with today's technology in an all styrene kit. Perhaps WNW staff could be contracted to do it?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

KUROK said:


> They are able to do some amazing things with styrene kits these days. Just look at the Tamiya 1/32 aircraft kits or the gorgeous 1/32 WNW WWI airplanes. I have no doubt the complex structure of the Eagle could be done up with today's technology in an all styrene kit. Perhaps WNW staff could be contracted to do it?


I don't think the question is being able to do this subject right, it is whether R2 decides it will sell well enough to make it profitable. After the test marketing of the repops I hope they decide that it is.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I don't think the question is being able to do this subject right, it is whether R2 decides it will sell well enough to make it profitable. After the test marketing of the repops I hope they decide that it is.


I understand that hope, and the business reasoning that says it's a viable plan. I, too hope for the best. 

But one has to live in the real world. And the real world is, hobby stores are a dying breed, shop owners are beleaguered by a shrinking customer base, rising prices, all that 'noise' that tends to drown out the 'signal'. A new-tool Eagle several years down the road may well face an even MORE uphill battle. That 'Deluxe' Eagle may well dog out in the retail marketplace (priced too high, customer resistance to the multi-media nature of the kit, 'lipstick on a pig' blowback, etc.) and then R2 announces a new-tool kit...the retailers may only think "Dang, that last Eagle is still on my shelf, now here it is again and even MORE expensive? Pass. " because that's what happens. Guy paging thru the order book has maybe 10 seconds to give it ANY thought before he moves on to something that may sell better at a lower price and higher margin. 

(I won't even go into the current fears that oil might surge to $200/barrel and what THAT would do to the kit industry)

I dunno. I'm a crazy man. I'd say if it was worth doing, do it NOW, not 2-5 years down the line. NOW there is an assortment of Space:1999 kits to create its own little space on the shelf. 

But, not my company, not my money, not my job.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> I understand that hope, and the business reasoning that says it's a viable plan. I, too hope for the best.
> 
> But one has to live in the real world. And the real world is, hobby stores are a dying breed, shop owners are beleaguered by a shrinking customer base, rising prices, all that 'noise' that tends to drown out the 'signal'. A new-tool Eagle several years down the road may well face an even MORE uphill battle. That 'Deluxe' Eagle may well dog out in the retail marketplace (priced too high, customer resistance to the multi-media nature of the kit, 'lipstick on a pig' blowback, etc.) and then R2 announces a new-tool kit...the retailers may only think "Dang, that last Eagle is still on my shelf, now here it is again and even MORE expensive? Pass. " because that's what happens. Guy paging thru the order book has maybe 10 seconds to give it ANY thought before he moves on to something that may sell better at a lower price and higher margin.
> 
> ...





Maybe.........but that's one reason they should just get on and do it asap. The PE one from what I gather sold well and I'm convinced they'd sell.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The problem is - there is no competition. So as long as the remaining fan base buys the re-pop like sliced bread, there is no pressure to make a better kit...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> The problem is - there is no competition. So as long as the remaining fan base buys the re-pop like sliced bread, there is no pressure to make a better kit...







But the only way they might do a new kit is if they can see the old one sells well so it's best people buy as many as possible. Competition might not be there but if they can see they might make a profit then that could make them do it.


----------

